# Addicted since january 09



## enthusiast (Jul 26, 2009)

This is a pretty small collection, but it's growing! I thought it would be fun to post these now and see how my collection grows over time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry the pictures are such low quality, I had to take them with a webcam.







1st: Dior Petal shine quint, urban decay ydk, MAC ccb pearl

2nd: Woodwinked, white frost, amber lights, naked lunch

3rd: Cranberry, typographic, stars and rockets, mark bronzed bronze, laze eyes quad

4th: Tarte lock and roll in sandstone






Benefit miss popularity, urban decay primer potion, shu Uemura lash curler, benefit creaseless cream shadow/liner in r.s.v.p., bobbi brown gel liner in violet ink, mac fluidline in blacktrack, mac teddy eye khol, tarte emphaseyes liner, lancome waterproof black liner, tarte lash hugger mascara, Givenchy phenomeneyes mascara,tarte lash conditioner






MAC Bronzer in Solar Riche, DiorSkin Nude Foundation, MAC Studio Fix powder foundation, mineralize skinfinish in soft and gentle, pressed powder, laura mercier primer, laura mercier tinted moisturizer, laura mercier undercover pot






Dior blush, MAC 188, MAC 242, Dior Eyeshadow, MAC 168, Laura Mercier camouflage powder, MAC 266, Laura Mercier secret camouflage, MAC 224, Nars 15 Smudge Brush, Smashbox 21, MAC 226, Make Up For Ever Kabuki






1st: Benefit Dallas, Nars Orgasm, MAC Blush of Youth, MAC Just a Pinch

2nd: Nars Roman Holiday Lip Pencil, MAC Lip Condition, Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme, MAC Lipstick in Lollipop Lovin’, MAC Cremesheen Glass in melt in your mouth, Benefit Her Glossiness in ‘Life on the A List’, DiorKiss in Sorbet Meringue, MAC Tri-Colour Lipglass in Simply Delicious


----------



## cazgh (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw - not bad at all you have somereally lovely stuff - wonder what it will look like in 12 months time


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 26, 2009)

great assortment!! its fun watching it grow!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice collection!. I' looking forward to see pics of it growing! Always fun to watch


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 26, 2009)

nice collection


----------

